# General > Business >  Discontinuation of education provision at Altnaharra Primary School

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Discontinuation of education provision at Altnaharra Primary School*

[IMG][/IMG]
At a meeting of The Highland Council on Thursday 27 June 2019, Councillors decided to discontinue the provision of education at Altnaharra Primary School, dividing its catchment area between Tongue Primary, Farr Primary and Lairg Primary schools.    A copy of the consultation report, together with the original proposal paper and all relevant appendices can be viewed on the Council's website at: www.highland.gov.uk/schoolconsultations  The Council is satisfied that implementation of closure is the most appropriate response to the reasons for formulating the original proposal identified by the authority.   [Read Full Article]

----------

